# Matts journal



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Just cruiseing at moment on 200mg cyp e8d and 5iu growth eod but gaining really well, weighed in at 103.5kg today, Not posting much else on this at moment just wanted somewhere to post lifts for now.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

In baby x


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

In


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

How's your baby boy ?

How did you name him afterall?

All the best

x


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

anna1 said:


> How's your baby boy ?
> 
> What did you name him afterall?
> 
> ...


 Fixed


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

MM84 said:


> Fixed


 Thanx . I was thinking about it actually before I wrote it


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Chest tonight

160kg x 8 reps






190 x 2 reps






190 was a pb!!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> How's your baby boy ?
> 
> How did you name him afterall?
> 
> ...


 Good thanks, Called him Jaxon x


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

In for this strong benching mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Chest tonight
> 
> 160kg x 8 reps
> 
> ...


 Who's the bird on the lat pull down? More vids of her.

good lifts x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> Who's the bird on the lat pull down? More vids of her.
> 
> good lifts x


 don't no mate don't talk to her, you don't miss a trick tho lol!! Cheers


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Who's the bird on the lat pull down? More vids of her.
> 
> good lifts x


 Good spot, I'm liking the look of her!


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)

@Matt6210

Nice one kidda

Get it up ya big man!! as me little Jock friend would say.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Matt6210can't fault ye!

Ye can't spot an avacado to save ye life but a fair bench on ye


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> @Matt6210can't fault ye!
> 
> Ye can't spot an avacado to save ye life but a fair bench on ye


 Yeah I can live with that bro :thumbup1:


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Defo be checking in, strong benching :cool2:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IN


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

legs tonight got another pb on leg press 405kg x 2 reps.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> legs tonight got another pb on leg press 405kg x 2 reps.


 I 'm sure you know what you're doing , but is it ok to lock out your knees like that at the top ?

I was wondering about that the other day

( because I also move massive weights and I worry about safety :whistling: )

thanx


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> I 'm sure you know what you're doing , but is it ok to lock out your knees like that at the top ?
> 
> I was wondering about that the other day
> 
> ...


 No try to avoid locking knees out lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> No try to avoid locking knees out lol


 Alright, thank you :thumb

x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Alright, thank you :thumb
> 
> x


 You use knee straps? Feels a lot better with them on.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You use knee straps? Feels a lot better with them on.


 No , I've never thought about it but with the weight I'm pushing I might look a bit ridiculous with them on haha


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> No , I've never thought about it but with the weight I'm pushing I might look a bit ridiculous with them on haha


 Na..... feels a lot better and increase your lifts.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Na..... feels a lot better and increase your lifts.


 I might get a pair to see what its like .

Thank you


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

You squat Matt?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Oioi said:


> You squat Matt?


 Only on his fellas face I imagine x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> You squat Matt?


 No mate not at all!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> No mate not at all!


 Why so? Does it chafe your vagina? Or are you getting ready to smasha beast squat video?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Why so? Does it chafe your vagina? Or are you getting ready to smasha beast squat video?


 Years training without stretching find it awkward as f**k to hold the bar behinde my neck, only really started training legs frequently past 2 or 3 months, need to start squating tho. Ready for a 100+kg shoulder press 2moro boooyyyyy.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Why so? Does it chafe your vagina? Or are you getting ready to smasha beast squat video?


 When you getting some lifts on here bro?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Years training without stretching find it awkward as f**k to hold the bar behinde my neck, only really started training legs frequently past 2 or 3 months, need to start squating tho. Ready for a 100+kg shoulder press 2moro boooyyyyy.


 Start some stretching bro!

You don't seem weak by any means, squat ye nancy


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> When you getting some lifts on here bro?


 I'm keen to stay private and I lift like a big nancy


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I'm keen to stay private and I lift like a big nancy


 What's your Best 1 rep flat bench?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> What's your Best 1 rep flat bench?


 120kg

Fuuk off :thumb

Can we get back to you having a vagina please


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> 120kg
> 
> Fuuk off :thumb
> 
> Can we get back to you having a vagina please


 If it makes you feel better about your lifts mate I'll have a vagina!! But surely that would make it worse?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> If it makes you feel better about your lifts mate I'll have a vagina!! But surely that would make it worse?


 I'm reasonable content with them tbh. They're gonna impress no one, ever but I can live with that


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I'm reasonable content with them tbh. They're gonna impress no one, ever but I can live with that


 Well I'm content with my vagina then although I doubt it would impress anyone, ever. :thumbup1:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Well I'm content with my vagina then although I doubt it would impress anyone, ever. :thumbup1:


 Show us ye twvt bro?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Show us ye twvt bro?


 Show me your bench and ill show you my mangina


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Show me your bench and ill show you my mangina


 Touche sir!

Squat vid. My final offer


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Touche sir!
> 
> Squat vid. My final offer


 See what I can do next week lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@BLUE(UK) got the 200kg for one mate all I thought about for 2 days!!






new pb!

then did single arm incline 200kg (100kg a side) x 10


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> @BLUE(UK) got the 200kg for one mate all I thought about for 2 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A big well done Matt, I'd like to say I'm not envious but I am. Huge milestone, we'll done!! :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> A big well done Matt, I'd like to say I'm not envious but I am. Huge milestone, we'll done!! :thumb


 Cheers mate means a lot! going to work on getting my 160kg to ten reps, then 180kg to ten reps and not worry on my 1 rep max for few months till I'm back on a blast.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Cheers mate means a lot! going to work on getting my 160kg to ten reps, then 180kg to ten reps and not worry on my 1 rep max for few months till I'm back on a blast.


 Thanks for posting the vid, I'm pleased for you but also envious. :thumb


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

GPC is having a bench only meet in August and a push pull in December(Birmingham)

I am thinking about going to the push pull and do Deadlift only,we could meet there.

If you are cruising at the moment I'm assuming you are going to bench my Deadlift if you go on a big blast lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EdinDeadlift said:


> GPC is having a bench only meet in August and a push pull in December(Birmingham)
> 
> I am thinking about going to the push pull and do Deadlift only,we could meet there.
> 
> If you are cruising at the moment I'm assuming you are going to bench my Deadlift if you go on a big blast lol


 Yea I'm only on 200mg of cyp e8d and 5iu growth eod, guess lift more on a big blast.. I'm having a 6 month cruise got like 4 months left.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea I'm only on 200mg of cyp e8d and 5iu growth eod, guess lift more on a big blast.. I'm having a 6 month cruise got like 4 months left.


 Yep start a big blast in September

Really tho think about the meet in December, they accept entry forms until November

https://gpcgb.org/2018-gpc-gb-charity-pushpull/


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

EdinDeadlift said:


> I am thinking about going to the push pull and do Deadlift only,we could meet there.


 Trust you to do the 'pull' event. :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Years training without stretching find it awkward as f**k to hold the bar behinde my neck, only really started training legs frequently past 2 or 3 months, need to start squating tho. Ready for a 100+kg shoulder press 2moro boooyyyyy.


 Oddly, although you make my bench look crap, standing shoulder press with 100kg isn't unusual for me to do 6-8reps. The lad I train with at the weekends shakes his head when I tell him the numbers expected. Haha


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Trust you to do the 'pull' event. :lol:


 Didn't get it man, explain haha


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Oddly, although you make my bench look crap, standing shoulder press with 100kg isn't unusual for me to do 6-8reps. The lad I train with at the weekends shakes his head when I tell him the numbers expected. Haha


 i dont do standing mate but can get 10 reps seated with 50kg dumbells


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> i dont do standing mate but can get 10 reps seated with 50kg dumbells


 Whilst I don't mind using dumbells, I'm not so keen on the effort it takes to get to position and also it's easy to keep the dumbells close to the shoulders of its heavy. Good reps for 50kg dumbells though, unsure what I do as I tend to use barbell as I've only just started training with someone.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Whilst I don't mind using dumbells, I'm not so keen on the effort it takes to get to position and also it's easy to keep the dumbells close to the shoulders of its heavy. Good reps for 50kg dumbells though, unsure what I do as I tend to use barbell as I've only just started training with someone.


 seated with the bar hurts my left shoulder when i go heavy so tend to avoid it.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Will you do physique updates too?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Matt6210

I remember when my mate helped me lift 200.

ill give you the rep, well done


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Deltz123 said:


> Will you do physique updates too?


 Probably wait till im back on a blast mate just maintaining at moment.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Recent pic while out shopping.

View attachment 157155


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Be trying a 3 month high test only course thanks to some inspiration from @swole troll just ordered some SG test e 300mg, will be only running growth with it at 5iu eod, and the test at around, 600mg e3d so 1800mg e9d, to keep bloods at stable as I can.

Heigt 5'10

current weight 103 kg

last post was a recent picture will update soon with diet, supps etc....

Looking for strength and size gains be nice to get my 1rm bench to 230kg!

And 10 reps at 180kg.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oioi said:


> Touche sir!
> 
> Squat vid. My final offer


 Props to your heavy lifts Matt but I agree Work legs more pal..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Props to your heavy lifts Matt but I agree Work legs more pal..


 Cheers, Yeah I no mate only been training legs with any consistency last 2 or 3 months.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Cheers, Yeah I no mate only been training legs with any consistency last 2 or 3 months.


 I made the mistake when I first started training many years ago and regret it.

Mind you my leg size is better than what my numbers are for squats lol and I train for strength..

hit 150kg bench myself and chasing for that next milestone 160kg..

will keep an eye on your log buddy - good luck


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> I made the mistake when I first started training many years ago and regret it.
> 
> Mind you my leg size is better than what my numbers are for squats lol and I train for strength..
> 
> ...


 Yeah I trained on and off since was 16 now 32 but never botherd with legs, enjoying them now got into it tho, still not started squating, cheers pal.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Start of blast picture, current weight 103kg.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Start of blast picture, current weight 103kg.
> 
> View attachment 157981


 New tattoo already?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> New tattoo already?


 Ye lol


----------

